# Reasons to buy or not buy a P99 AS



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

This may sound like a silly question, but can members who own a Walther P99 or used to own one and sold it, give me some reasons to buy one, versus not buying one? Are there any disadvantages to buying a P99, e.g., difficulty getting parts or accessories? Heavy recoil? It sure is one of the most comfortable handguns I have ever held, but is it worth the extra cost compared to other 9mm pistols like the XD9, FNP9, Glock 19, Beretta PX4, or Sig P250? Shipwreck, if you read this, I know from reading your other posts that you are a big fan of the P99. But are there any who have anything negative to say about it? I need objective, experienced opinions before I dole out the extra $100 for one. Thanks.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been looking for a 9mm range pistol and I am convinced the P99 is one of the best , if not the best. I, however, can't find one. My lgs has none, and doesn't think they can get one.


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

it all boils down to shootability. the fantastic ergonomics make it one of the best guns to handle. the different trigger mechanisms are both great but it will be your own preference. i bought the QA because of its uniform, med-weight trigger pull, and decocking feature. a lot more people like the AS version for its easy DA/SA style.

the walther brand has been around a long time and though its not as common as Glock or Springfield [because of lack of marketing and exposure in USA] it is still instantly recognizable worldwide. i could have easily gotten a glock19 or xd9 for cheaper prices but the look/feel of the P99 sold me. i had to have it or otherwise i wouldnt be happy. i already plan to get the AS version not even 2 months into ownership of the QA. make no mistake, the cost of things will add up once u buy extra mags, lasers, night sights, grips, and/or ammo.

ultimately its your choice.


----------

